# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Time out

## Lostinexcel2002

Why do my log in keeps getting timed out?!

----------


## Paul

There could be a number of reasons.

1. You're not selecting "Remember me" when logging in.
2. You're blocking cookies.
3. You have your browser set to clear history/cache when closing.
4. Something else.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Why do my log in keeps getting timed out?!



When logging in are you checking the "Remember Me" checkbox, using this will ensure that you're not logged out until you have been inactive for the preset time in the forum settings (usually around 900 seconds)  :Smilie:

----------

